# Upgraded to HR44-700, but iOS apps cannot see the receiver. Please help



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

I upgraded this weekend from 2 HR-24's and 1 std receiver, to a HR44-700 genie + genie mini client, and kept one of the HR24's.

Current setup:
- TV room : HR44-700
- master Bedroom: HR-24
- kids room: Genie Mini

Genie connected to home network via Wireless (installer said using wired, which I have in the house, would cause the whole-home DVR functionality to not work).

*Problem:* _iOS apps (both iphone and iPad 3) cannot find the Genie, but only the HR24._

*Symptoms*: _The old HR24 downstairs is showing up in the apps, but not the new Genie. Secondly, the online account shows the genie not connected to the internet, but it is...i just checked it and the receiver shows connected, and can load apps/internet info._

My account in the directv backend shows:








and my iPhone app, for example, still tries to search for the old HR24 reciever downstairs:









This is obviosly incorrect, as the HR24 doesn't have a connection go the home router, only the HR44 does (wireless).

*Notice that the "TV Room" receiver in the iPhone app shows the ID of the old, but the online account shows the correct newer HR44 ID.*

- I've tried deleting and reinstalling the apps, I tried resetting the receiver, I tried everything I can think of, and cannot get it going.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

btw, I also tried putting the IP address manually in the iPhone app (192.168.1.72) and replies saying "Invalid IP address".... but THAT'S THE $)(%$) ADDRESS!!!!! It shows it even in the system info page of the HR44


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you checked to make sure external device access is allowed, under the HR44's "whole home" settings?

If that's not it, you might want to click the "refresh your service" link right above the HR44 on the web page and see if it updates its internet connection status. If you can get that status to change, you should be able to see it from your iOS devices. If it doesn't work, I'd call a CSR to see if they can do it.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> Have you checked to make sure external device access is allowed, under the HR44's "whole home" settings?
> 
> If that's not it, you might want to click the "refresh your service" link right above the HR44 on the web page and see if it updates its internet connection status. If you can get that status to change, you should be able to see it from your iOS devices. If it doesn't work, I'd call a CSR to see if they can do it.


yeah, I tried that already. I contacted CSR and they told me they are "escalating it to engineering"...whatever that means. * sigh *


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

this is so frustrating... :bang


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try going through Network settings. 

Also, your HR24 has a connection to the internet as long as your '44 does, and whole home is setup.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Try going through Network settings.
> 
> Also, your HR24 has a connection to the internet as long as your '44 does, and whole home is setup.


I did... I even manually changed IP addresses to 192.168.1. XX (tried a couple), still same thing.

The problem is not that the HR24 can't connect to the web (it can), but rather I can't get to the HR44 genie to, say, record something when on the road. It will only record to the HR24 as it stands, and that defeats the purpose of using the Genie's capabilities (much larger storage, 5 shows at a time, etc).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ssabripo said:


> Genie connected to home network via Wireless *(installer said using wired, which I have in the house, would cause the whole-home DVR functionality to not work).*


This is nonsense, BTW. I highly recommend connecting wired (vs. wireless), if you can easily do so.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ssabripo said:


> The problem is not that the HR24 can't connect to the web (it can), but rather I can't get to the HR44 genie to, say, record something when on the road. It will only record to the HR24 as it stands, and that defeats the purpose of using the Genie's capabilities (much larger storage, 5 shows at a time, etc).


I'm sure that this will be straightened out before long, but an immediate work around is to schedule your main Series Links for the Genie, and use the '24 for remote booking.


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> This is nonsense, BTW. I highly recommend connecting wired (vs. wireless), if you can easily do so.


that;s what I thought!!! idiot installer told me NO WAY, IT WILL NOT MAKE THE WHOLE-HOME DVR FUNCTIONALITY TO WORK

I didn't understand why not, but ok...

I have ethernet available for the Genie and mini-genie rooms. I don't have it for the HR24 upstairs though.... can I connect the HR24 wirelessly to the genie, or should I use the Access point I had in there before?


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'm sure that this will be straightened out before long, but an immediate work around is to schedule your main Series Links for the Genie, and use the '24 for remote booking.


can you point me to how I can do this?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ssabripo said:


> that;s what I thought!!! idiot installer told me NO WAY, IT WILL NOT MAKE THE WHOLE-HOME DVR FUNCTIONALITY TO WORK
> 
> I didn't understand why not, but ok...
> 
> I have ethernet available for the Genie and mini-genie rooms. I don't have it for the HR24 upstairs though.... can I connect the HR24 wirelessly to the genie, or should I use the Access point I had in there before?


If you have Whole Home Service on your account ($3/month extra), the HR24 will see the internet via the HR44 connection to your network. It all happens over the coax cable. Just go to network settings on the HR24 and set-up a connection. If it doesn't work, I'd call a CSR to walk you through it, in case they need to activate Whole Home.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ssabripo said:


> I have ethernet available for the Genie and mini-genie rooms. I don't have it for the HR24 upstairs though.... can I connect the HR24 wirelessly to the genie, or should I use the Access point I had in there before?


If you had whole house service before, you should have it now. If you have internet access on one DVR, you should have it on all if things are hooked up correctly for Whole Home service. The internet and interconnections among your receivers is via DECA. Do not put two access points on any one network!


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> If you had whole house service before, you should have it now. If you have internet access on one DVR, you should have it on all if things are hooked up correctly for Whole Home service. The internet and interconnections among your receivers is via DECA. Do not put two access points on any one network!





Steve said:


> If you have Whole Home Service on your account ($3/month extra), the HR24 will see the internet via the HR44 connection to your network. It all happens over the coax cable. Just go to network settings on the HR24 and set-up a connection. If it doesn't work, I'd call a CSR to walk you through it, in case they need to activate Whole Home.





Laxguy said:


> If you had whole house service before, you should have it now. If you have internet access on one DVR, you should have it on all if things are hooked up correctly for Whole Home service. The internet and interconnections among your receivers is via DECA. Do not put two access points on any one network!


Correct, I had the following before:

HR24 TV room (Master) --> Wired ethernet to router
HR24 Bedroom ---> Wireless to router via access point (had no ethernet jack near it unfortunately).

I'm assuming if :
1. I plug the ethernet to the Genie HR44, and do a reset, the Genie should pick up the wired connection over the wireless, and keep connectivity.
2. no changes needed to the HR24 bedroom, and the mini genie in other bedroom, since they are both doing this via the Coax connection....

is this correct?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ssabripo said:


> that;s what I thought!!! idiot installer told me NO WAY, IT WILL NOT MAKE THE WHOLE-HOME DVR FUNCTIONALITY TO WORK
> 
> I didn't understand why not, but ok...
> 
> I have ethernet available for the Genie and mini-genie rooms. I don't have it for the HR24 upstairs though.... can I connect the HR24 wirelessly to the genie, or should I use the Access point I had in there before?


The HR24 and the HR44 have a DECA internally in order to split the satellite signal and network traffic up. On the HR24, if you plugged in an Ethernet cable to the back, it would disable the internal DECA. This would essentially cause Whole Home to stop working with the HR24. The HR44 has a bridge between the Ethernet jack and the internal DECA so they can work at the same time. The installer was probably thinking of the limitation of the HR24.

To get things working wired, just plug in an Ethernet cable to the back of the HR44. I would then go through and rerun the Network Setup. This will connect the HR44 to your network and will allow all of your receivers to access the Internet and should allow you to connect to your receivers via the iOS apps.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ssabripo said:


> Correct, I had the following before:
> 
> HR24 TV room (Master) --> Wired ethernet to router
> HR24 Bedroom ---> Wireless to router via access point (had no ethernet jack near it unfortunately).
> ...


We posted at the same time...

Yes, that's correct.

Also, did you check as Steve suggested about External Devices under Settings/Whole Home?

- Merg


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The HR24 and the HR44 have a DECA internally in order to split the satellite signal and network traffic up. On the HR24, if you plugged in an Ethernet cable to the back, it would disable the internal DECA. This would essentially cause Whole Home to stop working with the HR24. The HR44 has a bridge between the Ethernet jack and the internal DECA so they can work at the same time. The installer was probably thinking of the limitation of the HR24.
> 
> To get things working wired, just plug in an Ethernet cable to the back of the HR44. I would then go through and rerun the Network Setup. This will connect the HR44 to your network and will allow all of your receivers to access the Internet and should allow you to connect to your receivers via the iOS apps.
> 
> - Merg





The Merg said:


> We posted at the same time...
> 
> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> ...


haha...great minds think alike :smoking:

Ok, will try to keep the HR24 as is (just coax connected, no AP), and then plug the ethernet back to the HR44 and rerun the network, and see if that fixes that part of the issue.

now, onto the the iPad/iPhone, I still don't understand why it is still trying to pull the old HR24's ID.... I uninstalled and reiinstalled the app from the app store, and still does the same thing! :down:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ssabripo said:


> haha...great minds think alike :smoking:
> 
> Ok, will try to keep the HR24 as is (just coax connected, no AP), and then plug the ethernet back to the HR44 and rerun the network, and see if that fixes that part of the issue.
> 
> now, onto the the iPad/iPhone, I still don't understand why it is still trying to pull the old HR24's ID.... I uninstalled and reiinstalled the app from the app store, and still does the same thing! :down:


Check the External Devices setting too.

- Merg


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

well, I just went thru connecting everything in wired mode, and all seems ok on that end. 

But the problem with my iOS devices still exists! :bang I dunno why it continues to show the old "TV room" HR24 receiver in the list, and not finding the new HR44 "Family room" receiver. I installed and reinstalled the directv app and it still does the same.

I reauthorized that receiver and it still shows not connected to internet on the web site, even thougn it is.

christ, this is infuriating. :blackeye:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ssabripo said:


> well, I just went thru connecting everything in wired mode, and all seems ok on that end.
> 
> But the problem with my iOS devices still exists! :bang I dunno why it continues to show the old "TV room" HR24 receiver in the list, and not finding the new HR44 "Family room" receiver. I installed and reinstalled the directv app and it still does the same.
> 
> ...


You checked under settings, whole home, external devices? Everything is set to "allow"?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You checked under settings, whole home, external devices? Everything is set to "allow"?


The OP keeps avoiding that question... :lol:


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The OP keeps avoiding that question... :lol:
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I know! :lol:


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

I got the same identical problem. Nothing is wrong with your set up. It's a Directv PROBLEM. I spoke to tech support 
today no solution yet. The solution might be to have Directv to deactivate the Genie and then reactivate again to fix the
problem, I will be calling again tomorrow.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

he solution might be to have Directv to deactivate the Genie and then reactivate again to fix the
problem, I will be calling again tomorrow.


That's not a bad idea. Let us know if it works for you.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## shermanator (Nov 29, 2011)

Same problem here. Had an HR44-500 installed to replace an ill HR34 yesterday. Whole home is set to "allow". Genie 100% functional with the other receivers. Apps do not work and still show the old HR34 receiver as the Living room unit. Unable to validate the entered IP address. DTV website has the unit correctly identified but says it's not connected to the internet eventhough the unit says and acts like it is. Tried all the usual log offs and reboots without success. Is this something that has just popped up or has it been ongoing with the HR44?
Thanks


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I am having the same issue with my iPad as well after I had an HR23 fail and it was replaced with same model and same name. External devices are allowed and I manually put in the IP on the iPad app. Cannot find a way to delete the "old" STB and add the new one in the app.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

shermanator said:


> Same problem here. Had an HR44-500 installed to replace an ill HR34 yesterday. Whole home is set to "allow". Genie 100% functional with the other receivers. Apps do not work and still show the old HR34 receiver as the Living room unit. Unable to validate the entered IP address. DTV website has the unit correctly identified but says it's not connected to the internet eventhough the unit says and acts like it is. Tried all the usual log offs and reboots without success. Is this something that has just popped up or has it been ongoing with the HR44?
> Thanks


We've only started seeing posts on this issue in the last few days, so it might have something to do with DirecTV and how the receivers are being activated. All the reports so far had to do with HR44's, however, BosFan is the first that is of a HR2x, which leads me to believe it is an issue on DirecTV's end.

Try contacting DirecTV and see if they will deactivate and then reactivate the problem receiver. There might be something on their backend that even though the website is showing the correct receivers being active, the system still thinks the old receiver is still active. You can try verifying with them that the old receiver really has been deactivated.

- Merg


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

We've only started seeing posts on this issue in the last few days, so it might have something to do with DirecTV and how the receivers are being activated. All the reports so far had to do with HR44's, however, BosFan is the first that is of a HR2x, which leads me to believe it is an issue on DirecTV's end.

Try contacting DirecTV and see if they will deactivate and then reactivate the problem receiver. There might be something on their backend that even though the website is showing the correct receivers being active, the system still thinks the old receiver is still active. You can try verifying with them that the old receiver really has been deactivated.

- Merg
Yes, there has been many post about this over at DirecTV forums as well. at this time it points to a DirecTV issue


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206920-deactivated-receivers-listed-in-apps-issuesdiscussion/

- Merg


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> I know! :lol:





The Merg said:


> The OP keeps avoiding that question... :lol:
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes guys, I said it earlier yesterday, I checked, and everything is set to "Allow".

I'm stumped


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ssabripo said:


> Yes guys, I said it earlier yesterday, I checked, and everything is set to "Allow".


Missed that. Sorry!



> I'm stumped


You're not alone: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206907-upgraded-to-hr44-700-but-ios-apps-cannot-see-the-receiver-please-help/page-2#entry3166675

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206895-hr44-issues-with-ipad-app-and-geniego/#entry3166254


----------



## ssabripo (May 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> You're not alone: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206920-deactivated-receivers-listed-in-apps-issuesdiscussion/#entry3166681


well, I just checked my HD equipment list again, and as another poster pointed out, out of the blue it just showed up as "connected" now to internet, but apps still not seeing the receiver.

WHAT. THE. F*CK!!!! :bang


----------



## bver (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue...see here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206926-ipad-and-iphone-app-cannot-find-hr44-receiver-and-displays-wrong-location-names/

On direct.com, my HR44 was showing as not connected (even though it was). All of a sudden, it appeared on the website today as connected. I still cannot connect from my iOS apps, though.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

Post over in the other thread that I linked to above. Let's get everyone who has this issue posting in the same thread.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I AM HAVING THE EXACT SAME ISSUE!... I "upgraded" to the genie HR44-700 this past weekend and have not been able to locate the new receiver on my iPhone or iPad app!!! The receiver IS DEFINITELY connected to my home wireless network!

On my iPhone I get the error message "your account receiver list could not be downloaded." Similar error messages result on my iPad. Before the "upgrade" my apps worked just fine.
 I've tried everything listed in this thread, numerous times, including:

Uninstalled and reinstalled the DirecTV app
Reauthorized that receiver
Checked under settings, whole home, external devices&#8230;. Everything is set to "allow"

I've been the phone with the DirecTV helpdesk. They sent a technician out who could not figure out the problem!

This is VERY Frustrating!!! DirecTV, PLEASE FIX THIS OR CONNECT US WITH SOMEONE WHO CAN!!!

 :bang :bang :bang :bang


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome Mr. Jones! 

In this case I'd advise a bit of patience, as there are two small issues that need to be fixed at the server (directv's, not yours!) level.

There's a link in one of Merg's posts; could you kindly check in there.


----------



## cfjones3 (Aug 7, 2013)

The Merg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Post over in the other thread that I linked to above. Let's get everyone who has this issue posting in the same thread.
> 
> ...


My bad, Merg... I did not see your request to redirect these posts until after I replied to this thread. I will go ahead and re-post my reply in the thread you've linked to.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My bad, Merg... I did not see your request to redirect these posts until after I replied to this thread. I will go ahead and re-post my reply in the thread you've linked to.


No biggie. Just trying to make things easier for DirecTV in seeing there is an issue and how it is affecting people.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## gelat (Oct 29, 2006)

I solved this! Renamed my new HR44 online AND in the settings, reset it, and reauthorized it via directv.com under my equipment. Ipad and iPhone now see it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the notification! Glad it's all set for you.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> This is nonsense, BTW. I highly recommend connecting wired (vs. wireless), if you can easily do so.


This is funny. I just had an HR-44 installed Saturday. I had ethernet connected to my old receiver and told the guy to make sure to connect it to the HR-44. He gave me the same line that ethernet didn't work well with "whatever he said".

I connected my HR-44 to my 5GHz wireless network and it works great. I guess I could connect the ethernet cord up. It is still just sitting there. I kinda feel like it works fine as is and why mess with something that works.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> This is funny. I just had an HR-44 installed Saturday. I had ethernet connected to my old receiver and told the guy to make sure to connect it to the HR-44. He gave me the same line that ethernet didn't work well with "whatever he said".
> 
> I connected my HR-44 to my 5GHz wireless network and it works great. I guess I could connect the ethernet cord up. It is still just sitting there. I kinda feel like it works fine as is and why mess with something that works.


Ya. my _"this is nonsense"_ was in reply to* ssabripo's *installer's similar comment that _ "*using wired [...] would cause the whole-home DVR functionality to not work."*_ Either some installers are clueless, or, more likely, they make a few bucks more if they connect wi-fi.

If your wi-fi is rock-solid and everything's working as expected, I say _"if it aint broke, don't fix it"_. If you do see any problems down the road, it's nice you can easily switch to CAT-5.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Ya. my _"this is nonsense"_ was in reply to* ssabripo's *installer's similar comment that _ "*using wired [...] would cause the whole-home DVR functionality to not work."*_ Either some installers are clueless, or, more likely, they make a few bucks more if they connect wi-fi.


As I said before, installers get pay by connecting DECAs BB, not Ethernet


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> As I said before, installers get pay by connecting DECAs BB, not Ethernet


So wi-fi is considered BB, not ethernet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> So wi-fi is considered BB, not ethernet?


Wi-Fi is well, wireless.....

a tech must enter a serial number (except for HR44 built in wireless) in order to get paid for Internet connection. the serial number can be from a DECA BB or external Wireless DECA, without SN, techs dont get pay. Now a tech can use Ethernet and use the internal DECA (only on HR44) code for payment but why? if they can get pay more by connecting a DECA BB to that Ethernet cable....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Wi-Fi is well, wireless.....
> 
> a tech must enter a serial number (except for HR44 built in wireless) in order to get paid for Internet connection. the serial number can be from a DECA BB or external Wireless DECA, without SN, techs dont get pay. Now a tech can use Ethernet and use the internal DECA (only on HR44) code for payment but why? if they can get pay more by connecting a DECA BB to that Ethernet cable....


If wireless vs. CAT5 (if available) allows the tech to make more money, that's a payment system that penalizes the customer (and the tech's time). If an ethernet jack is available near the HR44 (1) it's going to take the tech less time to just plug a CAT5 into the back than to configure wireless, if the customer even knows their SSID and PW, and (2) it's going to be statistically more reliable than wireless to that location (and possibly avoid customer service calls down the road).

The tech should be compensated equally no matter how s/he connects the DECA cloud to the customer's LAN: CAT5 to the HR44, HR44 wireless, BB DECA with splitter or CCK.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wireless pay less (for obvious reasons) hard wired pays more. so if there is a cat 5 right next to the Genie, instead of connecting cat 5, techs just uses a DECA BB (and splitter if necessary) to accomplish a hard wired connection. not sure how this affects the customer when DirecTV is (kind of) forcing the tech to do hard wired because it pays more, but at the same time DirecTV wants to use HR44 WiFI as default (first) connecting method


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> *wireless pay less* (for obvious reasons) hard wired pays more. *so if there is a cat 5 right next to the Genie, instead of connecting cat 5, techs just uses a DECA BB (and splitter if necessary) to accomplish a hard wired connection.*


Why not a CAT-5 right into the HR44 and get compensated for a hard-wired connection?

BTW, not trying to kill the messenger, peds. Just confused! 



> not sure how this affects the customer when DirecTV is (kind of) forcing the tech to do hard wired because it pays more, but at the same time *DirecTV wants to use HR44 WiFI as default (first) connecting method*


They must want wi-fi first because they can pay the techs less. It's certainly can't be because it might cause fewer service calls down the road. Just the opposite.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Why not a CAT-5 right into the HR44 and get compensated for a hard-wired connection?


because in order to get paid as hard wired, you need the serial number of the DECA BB, you must use it


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> They must want wi-fi first because they can pay the techs less. It's certainly can't be because it might cause fewer service calls down the road. Just the opposite.


Right, since they are already expending money on the built in wi-fi, they want to use that


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Right, since they are already expending money on the built in wi-fi, they want to use that...


And we're back to square one, since the cat-5 is built-in as well. 

Techs could provide the MAC address of the HR44 as proof of connection.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Or a sworn affidavit from the customer!  

It really seems there is a basic flaw in the flow, could be fixed by a small change in marching orders.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> And we're back to square one, since the cat-5 is built-in as well.
> 
> Techs could provide the MAC address of the HR44 as proof of connection.


and you apparently missed my point earlier.

First you can't chose what to provide, is not up to you. this is DirecTV's job. second you can connect ethernet and close out as "internal DECA" but you get paid less, so what I would do is slap on a DECA BB and get pad as wired which can be 3x as much in pay


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> First you can't chose what to provide


DIRECTV decides in advance how the customer will connect to his LAN?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> DIRECTV decides in advance how the customer will connect to his LAN?


NO, you can't decide what info to provide. you said provide MAC address, that is NOT the process. you can't make a new process just for (you own) tech's convenience


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a somewhat similar problem. I replaced a fried HR44-200 with a refurb HR44-700. Now my iPhone app continually displays the wrong "Currently Watching on TV" program. No problem with the iPad app, however. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> I have a somewhat similar problem. I replaced a fried HR44-200 with a refurb HR44-700. Now my iPhone app continually displays the wrong "Currently Watching on TV" program. No problem with the iPad app, however.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


make sure you are selecting the correct DVR


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

The correct one is selected. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

